# What breed for us?



## Buttsmom (Oct 14, 2012)

We are just about done building our coop, then we will finally be ready to all the chickens. I have done a lot of reading and can't decide which breed best suits us. 

We live in NW Ohio so we need a breed that is cold weather tolerant, though their coop is going to be inside our pole barn.

We would like a breed that will lay eggs through the winter. 

We would like a dual purpose, for both eggs and meat. We would also like them to sit their own eggs in the spring to add to the flock. 

We have an 8 yr old niece that is here all the time, so we want a breed that will be good with her being in the coop with them and handling them.

Thanks for any and all info you share.


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman (Jul 12, 2012)

Wyandottes .... Very cold tolerant and come in great colors.


----------



## DansChickens (Sep 14, 2012)

Rhode Island reds or New Hampshire reds close to the same chicken lay good cold and heat tolerant


----------



## kiwicsi (Sep 24, 2012)

Those Rhode Is reds look so much like my new ladies, only with a few more feathers than mine, since mine are ex-batts. 

Buttsmom - I don't know much about the climate up there, but I assume it's very cold in winter. A suggestion: you could look into adopting some rescue chickens if the climate would suit them. This is what I've done, although we don't get snow where I live. Commercial chickens are excellent layers.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Rhode Island Reds or Barred Rock. I have both. They are my beginner chickens and do great. Australorps do very well too and are very docile. All are family friendly and easy to care for. The more you handle them right away, the nicer the pets they become - if you are having them as pets. They'll follow you every where and even come to you to be petted & held.


----------

